# British family living in Oz want to emigrate to canada!!



## Jodi25noodles (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I am recently new to this forum. I would like some help and advice from anyone.I am currently a registered nurse with 5 years experience in community health and my husband is a special class welder. We have 2 children and for the past year we have been living in perth australia. Until the last couple of weeks we have decided that we wished we could have come to canada instead of australia as we feel we are just too far from the uk and are very miserable her. There are also other reason but I do not want to discuss this or get into an arguement why want to leave australia.

We really need advice on the quickest route to get over to canada and would like to hear from any other families out there that have also done the same or similar.

kind regards


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Jodi25noodles just out of curiosity are you finding Australia the cost of living expensive ?


----------



## Jodi25noodles (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi 
Yes it's very expensive along with the governments new legislation to charge 457 visa holder 4k each to go to public school. It's really hard out here compared to years ago when you could live comfortably.


----------



## Jodi25noodles (Sep 3, 2013)

We are also in Perth and tbh it's not what we expected sleepy town!! Zzzzzzz


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Being the devil's advocate I must ask what makes you think Canada would be any better for you, other than it's closer to UK?
British expats in Canada complain about cost of living here, the cold winters vs too hot in Oz and a host of other picayune matters. If you're going to exchange from a whining Pom in Oz to a whiner in Canada then you should give string consideration to returning to the UK. If, OTOH, you're looking for a good life in, IMO, the greatest country in the world then, with your occupations, you'll be received with open arms.


----------



## Jodi25noodles (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi 
I understand what your saying about wining poms. But our first choice was always canada. Just Australia happened by accident


----------



## 1morenight1morecity (Sep 4, 2013)

You want to immigrate to Canada.

You want to emigrate from Australia.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

1morenight1morecity said:


> You want to immigrate to Canada.
> 
> You want to emigrate from Australia.


Yes, so what's your point?


----------



## 1morenight1morecity (Sep 4, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes, so what's your point?


"emigrate to canada!!" Is not one of those choices.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

1morenight1morecity said:


> "emigrate to canada!!" Is not one of those choices.


You're not making a lot of sense.


----------



## 1morenight1morecity (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry, it's all a bit pedantic.

You cannot emigrate to somewhere. It doesn't make sense.

You can emigrate FROM or immigrate TO.

Referring to the title of this thread.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

1morenight1morecity said:


> Sorry, it's all a bit pedantic.
> 
> You cannot emigrate to somewhere. It doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...



Yes, you are being Pedantic and it's totally unnecessary/unwanted. On forums such as this errors in spelling, grammar and semantics are not criticized, so please desist.


----------

